# Linear Power 2202 service manual



## Kex71 (Oct 16, 2019)

I’m looking for the service manual/Schematics for the old school Linear Power 2202. 
I want to rebuild this unit but there is no much information out there. 
Thanks


----------



## l a r r y (Jan 25, 2012)

I do not believe TIPS puts out their schematics. Easiest thing would be to send it in, and have Ray repair/mod it per their instructions on their site. You will find their service worksheet there


www.linearpower.com


----------

